# Probelm mit wireless messaging api + receive()



## nr76 (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe schon ganz viel gelesen zu diesem Thema, komme aber überhaupt nicht vorwärts. Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich eine eingehende SMS abfangen und auslesen kann. mit .receive() soll das zwar funktionieren, aber ich habe schon einiges probiert und bekomme entweder Fehlermeldungen oder das Programm friert ein ohne sich mit einem Fehler zu melden. Das ganze hat folgenden Hintergrund: Ich muss dem jeweiligen Handy aufgrund eines Passwortes und der Firma entsprechende Konfigurationsdaten zurückschicken, auslesen und unter Config (RMS) speichern. 

Danke und Gruß
NRick76


----------



## MiDniGG (20. Mai 2008)

Hey,

vllt. hilft das ja...

http://www.karbacher.org/lexikon/wma-nachricht-empfangen/


----------



## nr76 (20. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank, aber die Seite habe ich auch schon gelesen und das ausprobiert. Bei mir funktioniert das leider nicht und ich kann nicht ausmachen, woran das liegt. Vielleicht hat noch jemand eine Idee.


----------

